# Atlas HG / Lt cobalt- not in red book



## dadsjars (Sep 7, 2005)

ok Yet another puzzler. The pint and quart are in the book but nothing for a half gallon Atlas in lt. cobalt . Yes I am POSITIVE its that color because it was compared to color slides. Any ideas about it's value or commonality. Sorry no pic available for a few days but it would sure be helpfull if anyone has any info.


----------



## dadsjars (Sep 10, 2005)

Well after a few days I have to assume that no one else can find what I'm talking about either. Then again That could be a good thing. Maybe ?? I will try to get a pic of it and post back later. Thanks for trying anyway.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 12, 2005)

DADSJARS...ya sure it ain't cornflower blue ? Or perhaps: just a deeper blue-aqua than normally seen?


----------



## dadsjars (Sep 13, 2005)

I am absolutely positive it's not cornflower blue. It is darker and deeper  than the cornflower blue. I am trying to get a pic and might be able to by tomorrow. Hopefully i can get the color to show properly.


----------



## dadsjars (Sep 14, 2005)

*RE: Atlas HG / Lt cobalt- not in red book (pic)*

Here is the pic. Its the best i could do to get the color to show. The jar is obviously darker than the cornflower. Don't mind the lid. It's all we have. So Back to the main purpose of this post, Any guesses as to the value of this jar.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 15, 2005)

One thing you have to remember is that Redbook 8 was the first issue where substantial effort was made to price jars according to size as well as color.  In prior issues, size was only mentioned if the jar was particularly rare in one size while being rather more common in another size.  I would guess that the half gallon would be worth a few more dollars than the quart & pint in light cobalt, but nothing to quit your day job for.  Personally, I think you can acquire a very interesting collection of Atlas jars without breaking the bank, as for some reason there don't seem to be a lot of avid Atlas collectors out there.  Good luck finding that matching lid!  -Tammy


----------

